# Haifa-Israeli green paradise



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

haifa's one of 7 malls


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> actually its not town,its a city with 800,000 pop in its metro


It doesn't look that big.
Anyway, 'town' and 'city' both translate to 'Stadt' in german which means 'size doesn't matter'


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

its big in Israeli standarts


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Courtesy of David Lev on Flickr*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Olds meets new in Haifa, though mainly mosques.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Loui promenade


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## SilesianSkyscraper (Aug 14, 2007)

Israeli cities are beautiful, but israeli boys are more beautiful


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

After Hzibollah's hit


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^For our non-Israeli friends, that picture shows the aftermath of a Hezbollah hit in Summer 2006, not now, of course.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Haifa metro

Acre (one of the poorest cities in Israel)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Haifa again


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

so romantic


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Oren Shimrit


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by David55king








by Eli


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by schenchen71


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice ones


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by kopomaka
























the smallest subway in the world








Stella Maris
by erezraviv









by Patrio Aquano
































by i googled Israel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The subway is very nice! Unique :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Go Israel!! And if one day you need my strength to fight for you, just call me and, despite to be Brazilian and not jewish, I'll always be there for you! God bless your forever!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

source:flickr
Haifa's suburb-Akko









Haifa


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Reminds me Salvador. Tell me one thing, what religion is that of Bahai Temple?...


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


>


Very nice :cheers: kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Reminds me Salvador. Tell me one thing, what religion is that of Bahai Temple?...


its a peaceful religion!
google it


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Was it a Palestinian city before or it was built after the Israeli arrival? 
I love the name! Haifa!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

no politics!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> no politics!


It's history!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> It's history!


History is politics. :wink2:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Haifa Technion


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Elkhanan1 said:


> History is politics. :wink2:


You're right, Israeli "history" is politics! 
Anyway it doesn't matter, don't answer!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> You're right, Israeli "history" is politics!


All history is political, including Moroccan *"*history*"*kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> by maxfaxpax


Perfect night pic


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> day time


I just love this temple. 

I've heard that the architect of this temple was a Persian Bahai person??


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, this temple especially from those pics ^^ like them above, looks awesome


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/vickstr/3489976953/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/david55king/3533279898/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/_macleod_/3484628724/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/_macleod_/3484612788/sizes/l/in/set-72157617355032045/*


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

Haifa is actually a hideous city; I've lived there, so I know what I am saying. The only two nice things about it are the natural setting (i.e., Mt Carmel rising up from Haifa Bay) and the Bahaii Temple and Gardens.


----------



## dov (Mar 26, 2005)

Teymani said:


> Haifa is actually a hideous city; I've lived there, so I know what I am saying. The only two nice things about it are the natural setting (i.e., Mt Carmel rising up from Haifa Bay) and the Bahaii Temple and Gardens.


from what i have seen in haifa, i agree with u


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

haven't been there properly in years...gotta go and see it for myself... hopefully soon


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

Deanb said:


> haven't been there properly in years...gotta go and see it for myself... hopefully soon


Save yourself the time and the money (unless you plan on visiting the Bahaii Gardens).


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos @Elkhanan1


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

by exothermic/flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Teymani said:


> Save yourself the time and the money (unless you plan on visiting the Bahaii Gardens).


i've actually never been to the gardens so i do wanna go there...


----------

